# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ligji i ri për makinat

## Brari

Kalon ligji, taksa të larta për makinat e përdorura

Emirjon Senja 

| 19/05/2010 

TIRANË- Blerja apo shitja e një autoveture të përdorur së shpejti do të jetë një veprim për të cilin shqiptarët do të duhet të mendohen dy herë. 


Ndryshimet e propozuara në ligjin për taksat kombëtare ku përfshihen edhe ato për automjetet pritet të hyjnë në fuqi brenda një afati kohor prej jo më shumë se një muaj e gjysmë, ku pritet të fillojë edhe zbatimi i sistemit të ri të taksimit për automjetet e përdorura që hyjnë në vend apo për shitjen e tyre tek të tretët.


Sistemi i ri i taksimi i propozuar nga Ministria e Financave për automjetet e përdorura bazohet mbi fuqinë motorike, vitin e prodhimit si dhe llojin e karburantit që ajo përdor. 


Pra shuma që importuesi i një automjeti të përdorur do të paguajë në doganë do të jetë produkt i shumëzimit të cilindratës së motorit me koeficientin fiks për çdo vit prodhimi dhe llojin e karburantit që ajo djeg.


Ligji synon të demoralizojë qytetarët që të sjellin në vend automjete të vjetra duke rritur në mënyrë të ndjeshme taksat për këtë këtë kategori mjetesh, pasi shuma që do të paguhet është e lidhur në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë me vitin e prodhimit. 


Koeficienti fiks për çdo vit përdorimi për autoveturat do të jetë 0.5 ndërsa për mjetet e tjera, përjashto ato të transportit publik, do të jetë 0.25. Ndërkohë, taksa fikse për karburantin parashikohet të jetë 20 lekë për automjetet që punojnë me benzinë dhe 25 lekë për ato me naftë.


Nëse dikush do të importojë një automjet të prodhuar në vitin 1998, me fuqi motorike 2000 kubikë me naftë do të duhet që të paguajë 300 mijë lekë. 


Nëse automjeti me të njejtat të dhëna do të ishte prodhuar në vitin 2008, taksa do të reduktohej në vetëm 50 mijë lekë. Të gjithë diferencën prej 250 mijë lekësh e krijon vjetërsia e automjetit. 


E njëjta përllogaritje bëhet edhe për automjetet që punojnë me benzinë vetëm se ndryshe nga nafta ajo e ka koeficientin e karburantit 20 lekë. 


Referuar sistemit të ri, asnjërit nuk do t'i interesojë të shesë apo të blejë një automjet me vit prodhimi të largët. Kjo pasi taksa e përdorimit parashikohet të paguhet edhe në rastet kur automjeti shitet dorë pas dore. 


Taksa që do të paguhet në këtë rast do të jetë diferenca midis shumës që përllogaritet sipas formulës së mësipërme që del në momentin e shitjes dhe asaj që është paguar kur ai ka hyrë në vend. 


Në këtë mënyrë, personi që ka blerë automjetin me vit prodhimi 1998 me fuqi motorike 2000 kubikë në momentin e futjes në doganë ka paguar 300 mijë lekë, nëse do ta përdore deri në vitin 2012 dhe më pas do ta shesë, ai do paguajë një taksë shtesë prej 50 mijë lekësh. E njejta praktikë do të ndiqet edhe nëse pronari i ri i automjetit do ta shesë përsëri atë pasi ta ketë përdorur për disa vite. 


Për shkak se taksa në rastin konkret paguhet nga shitësi, ata që kanë automjete të një viti prodhimit të hershëm nuk do të jenë të prirur ta shesin atë për shkak të nivelit të lartë të taksave.


Me ndryshimet e propozuara në ligjin për taksat kombëtare, qeveria përmbush detyrimet e përcaktuara nga MSA-ja duke hequr taksën fikse për automjetet e përdorura që importohen nga vendet e BE-së. Sipas të dhënave të Ministrisë së Financave të ardhurat nga importi i makinave gjatë vitit 2009 arritën në 2.9 miliardë lekë ndërkohë që regjimi i ri i taksave pritet të rrisë edhe më tej të ardhurat në buxhet.


Si përllogaritet taksa kur importohet

Automjetetet 

Vjetërsi X 0.5 X fuqi motorike X 20 lekë (benzinë), 25 lekë (naftë)

Mjetet e tjera 

Vjetërsi X 0.25 X fuqi motorike X 20 lekë (benzinë), 25 lekë (naftë)


Sugjerohet taksimi i makinave nëpërmjet matjes së gazrave që ato emetojnë dhe jo sipas vitit të prodhimit


Makinat, deputetët: Taksa sipas sasisë së gazrave


TIRANË- Miratimi i sistemit të ri të taksave për automjetet e përdorura ka hapur debatin mbi praktikën që do të ndiqet për përcaktimin e tyre. Sipas modelit të propozuar nga Ministria e Financave, përllogaritja e taksës do të bëhet duke marrë në konsideratë fuqinë motorike, vitin e prodhimit dhe llojin e karburantit. 


Por duke parë se në thelb kjo taksë ka të bëjë më shumë me ndotjen që i shkakton ambientit automjeti, një pjesë e anëtarëve të Komisionit Kuvendor të Ekonomisë në të cilin u shqyrtua dje drafti i ri, parashtruan rezervat e tyre mbi praktikën që parashikohet të ndiqet. 


Debati i deputetëve kishte të bëntë me faktin se cilësimi i taksës në fjalë si taksë karboni nuk duhet të dalë nga një shumëzim ku pjesë e tij është fuqia motorike por duke matur sasinë e gazrave që automjeti prodhon. 


Këtë pretendim deputetet e arsyetuan me faktin se mund të ketë automjete që kanë vit prodhimit të largët por janë mirëmbajtur dhe nuk ndotin ambientin ashtu sikur se mund të ketë të tjera të konsideruar të reja por që prodhojnë më shumë gazra të dëmshëm. 


Sipas tyre, zgjidhja më e mirë do të ishte taksimi duke iu referuar sasisë së gazrave që emeton çdo automjet. "Nuk mund të krahasohet një automjet që mund të jetë i ri por që bën dhjetëra mijëra kilometra në vit me një tjetër që është prodhuar më herët por që nuk është përdorur shumë", - tha Flamur Noka, anëtar zëvendësues i Komisionit të Ekonomisë.



 14 KOMENTE

ore prisni kur te vene takse edhe pse marim fryme. eshte qeveri ....., duke filluar nga i pari e deri tek i fundit.


leo | May 19, 2010 9:36 PM | Repliko 

ku kshu se une jam ne skandinavi dhe ketu mund te blesh makina sa te duash e te shesesh sa te duash nuk paguan asnje takse kur e shet,nese makina ndot amjentin nuk lejohet te qarkulloje ,dhe jo te pagoje me shume lek, po varja se berisha e ka ndare mendjen qe ti rrenoje shqipetaret. 


muco bregu replike per komentin nga Pa Taksa Nuk Ndertohet Vendi | May 19, 2010 9:08 PM | Repliko 

DERI SA TU DALE NGA QEFI MAKINA SHQIPTAREVE QE DHE NE MARKATE PER SPECA E DOMATE SHKOJNE ME BENZ DO BEJE PARE QEVERIA EDHE ME TA FALE MAKINEN APO TA BLESH 500 EURO NE ITALI APO GJERMANI PO E SOLLE NE SHQIPERI DO PAGUASH MBI 2500 EURO DOGANE...


ILIA | May 19, 2010 7:54 PM | Repliko 

me ca taksash ndertohet vendi parafoles me djersen e shqipetareve jo nuk ndertohet kshu ne asnje menyre apo me rrogat e qytetareve qe mezor e me te keq kalojne muajin jo te paguajne taksa


nuk behet kshu replike per komentin nga Pa Taksa Nuk Ndertohet Vendi | May 19, 2010 7:31 PM | Repliko 

Me vjen shume keq qe degjoj keto lloje lajmesh. Si ne Europe ashtu dhe ketu ne Amerike ku jetoj une, me 2-3 mije euro ose dollare blen nje makine te vogel ne gjendje shume shume te mire.Pse shqipetaret duhet me pagu keto lloj doganash dhe tarifash? A thu se shqipetaret kane rroga si ne vendet prendimore. 
Sa per info, nese je shtetas amerikan ose resident i ligjshem, nese importon deri ne dy makina ne vit nga europa ose Kanadaja, nuk paguan dogane fare. Nese fut nje makine te trete atehere paguan dogane sepse konsiderohet biznes. 
Duket se qeveritaret shqipetare nuk i duan qytetaret e tyre dhe me keto lloj vendimesh e tundojne shqipetarin te korruptohet edhe me shume. 



eljon | May 19, 2010 5:50 PM | Repliko 

Keto loj ligjesh ekzistojne kudo ne boten e zhvilluar. Ju pelqen apo sju pelqen juve eshte tjeter gje. 

Ketej per shitje blerje makinash te perdorura nuk ka rendesi ca viti paguhet e njejta takse (13%) te gjith cmimit te shitjes.

Per ndotjen e ambjentit ne ne Canada kemi Emission Controls. 
Ca do me thone kjo:

Makinat e reja deri ne 5 vjetet e para te punes nuk iu kerkohet te bejne kete test emisionesh (ndotjeje). Cdo makine qe eshte 5-vjet e vjeter e me shume duhet te beje testin e ndotjes cdo 2 vjet. Ne qofte se ajo ndot me shume se sa eshte kufiri mesatar atehere riparime tune-up duhen bere si kandela, filtra, O2 sensor, etj ne menyre qe kjo makine te marre prape lejen e qarkullimit.


Pa Taksa Nuk Ndertohet Vendi | May 19, 2010 5:28 PM | Repliko 

ah ah ah 
Paska vendosur vertet me na kthye ne kohen e enver hoxhes ku te gjithe ne kemb ishim ose ralle kush me nje biciklete§
Lum per ne qe kemi kete kryeminister! Apo arkat nuk po mbushen me nga askush me pare hazer???
Emigrante,asnje dergese per kete qeveri, t'ia shkurtojme ditet sa ma shume!


lili | May 19, 2010 5:01 PM | Repliko 

Ca eshte ky ligj more shqipetare po ngrihuni mos flini gjume


arman | May 19, 2010 3:59 PM | Repliko 

po jemi populli urte ca nuk ndodh ketu vetem e vetem qe te pasurohen pushtetaret tone te japesh keke nga xhepi per te shitur makinen tende vetem ketu n dodh kjo ne asnje vend tjeter po ku i kane shqipetaret leket zoti berisha qe te blene makina me zero vetem ti dhe shoket e tu i ble po populli nuk i ble dot se nuk ka lek per buke jo per makine....turpi dhe kulmi ky eshte


evi | May 19, 2010 3:56 PM | Repliko 

ky ishte turpi me i madh i kesaj qeverie..do te mbushi arkat e qeverise


mandi | May 19, 2010 3:18 PM | Repliko 

kjo eshte vjedhja e radhes more popull po na e marrin shpirtin,mezi po i mbajme me kto taksa qe kemi makinat jo me te na i rrisin prap,turp te keni more hajduta qeveritare,por eshte faji i popullit qe nuk ju fshijn nga faqja dheut te dyja kto partite politike qe ne po i shohim sherrin


altini | May 19, 2010 2:45 PM | Repliko 
..


Shekulli

----------


## Bledari

Brari, komenti jot per qeverine tende qe e beri kete draft dhe e beri dhe vendim cili eshte?

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Ceshte kjo pyetje Bledar?

Edhe sikur Berisha te miratoje ligjin se cdo militant i PeDe-se duhet te perdhunohet sistematikisht ne menyre anale, gjate gjithe 4 vjecarit qe ata jane ne pushtet, Brari eshte i pari qe do e mbeshtesi me argumentin se kjo eshte ne te mire te njerezve, sepse do te eliminoje kabsllikun...

----------


## Brari

bledush bledaraj..

meqe je ne durres.. na trego se si jan kto punet e makinave.
sa ka qene dogana deri tani per 1 makine te perdorur?
po per 1 te re?

a ka durrsi pazar makinash?
ku?
ka leverdi te blesh makin te perdorr ne durres?
apo me mire ta sjellesh nga jashte?

a eshte me lire te blesh jasht makin te re e ta fusesh ne shqiperi apo ta bledh tek firmat ne shqiperi?

po ky ligji ri si duket ?

Bled e xinxo..
te varej nga une nuk do kish fare dogana per miletin e thjeshte.

..

----------


## Qyfyre

> Në këtë mënyrë, personi që ka blerë automjetin me vit prodhimi 1998 me fuqi motorike 2000 kubikë në momentin e futjes në doganë ka paguar 300 mijë lekë, nëse do ta përdore deri në vitin 2012 dhe më pas do ta shesë, ai do paguajë një taksë shtesë prej 50 mijë lekësh. E njejta praktikë do të ndiqet edhe nëse pronari i ri i automjetit do ta shesë përsëri atë pasi ta ketë përdorur për disa vite.


300 mije te reja behet llaf? Po aq mund te jete vete cmimi makines.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Qyfyre, me shume se çmimi i makines  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

:buzeqeshje: 

Mire qe mund ta bejne pak me shume taksen per makinat e perdorura, por jo shifra te tilla. Duhet te futet ne ekuacion edhe vlera e makines.

----------


## aloira

> Kalon ligji, taksa të larta për makinat e përdorura
> 
> Emirjon Senja 
> 
> | 19/05/2010 
> 
> TIRANË- Blerja apo shitja e një autoveture të përdorur së shpejti do të jetë një veprim për të cilin shqiptarët do të duhet të mendohen dy herë. 
> 
> 
> ...


spo kuptojme gje vallai me keto pushtetare qe kemi ne ketu spo kane njerezit me hanger buke e jo me paguar taksa te tilla lloj lloj taksash po nxjerin e rogat akoma ka roga 80 mije lek te vjetra pa siguracione ,frontet e punes jane shume te pakta me kap 20 njerez me te regullu shitese me diplome te larte master dhe shume gjuhe te huaja e lloj lloj kualifikimesh se vendet e mira i kan zen te pa aftit bo bo cna gjeti

----------


## Ver

> spo kuptojme gje vallai me keto pushtetare qe kemi ne ketu spo kane njerezit me hanger buke e jo me paguar taksa te tilla lloj lloj taksash po nxjerin e rogat akoma ka roga 80 mije lek te vjetra pa siguracione ,frontet e punes jane shume te pakta me kap 20 njerez me te regullu shitese me diplome te larte master dhe shume gjuhe te huaja e lloj lloj kualifikimesh se vendet e mira i kan zen te pa aftit bo bo cna gjeti


Po spaten me honger buke, le mos blejne makina lal! Nuk ke ca po e do makinen po qe se puno shitse. Makina po i duhet atyre qe jan biznesmen po ata kane bo pare sa te dush duke na rrjep ne te tjerve, le ti pagujne taksat se si gje gjo. 

Qeveria shume mire e ka bo se u qelbem nga tymi i makinave te vjetra qe shiten per skrap ne Itali e Gjermani. Oj! Ska ngel gjimnazist pa makine pa punu asi dite. 

Pse ca jemi ne qe qe skemi makine? Mos jemi me te kqinj se ca dava te fortesh qe na kapardisen neper makina gjasme lluks qe nxjerrin jo tym po bloze nga skapamento? Eee?

----------


## Mr Zeid

Po ju them vetem kaq, mos rencit ne duart e doganierve ne durres. atje jane te babzitur qe te gjithe. vjet futa nje makine dhe ma cuan buzen mbrapa/ 

njerez te rjepur nga djelli shikoje atje dhe te babzitur per lek.

Pa me pjyesni pa. a do fuse me makine nga durresi. baaaaaaaaaahhh.

----------


## PINK

e mbajme mend se hape dhe teme kastile ketu, qe u betove sdo shkosh me maqine me ne shqiperi. u learned your lesson. lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ceshte kjo pyetje Bledar?
> 
> Edhe sikur Berisha te miratoje ligjin se cdo militant i PeDe-se duhet te perdhunohet sistematikisht ne menyre anale, gjate gjithe 4 vjecarit qe ata jane ne pushtet, Brari eshte i pari qe do e mbeshtesi me argumentin se kjo eshte ne te mire te njerezve, sepse do te eliminoje kabsllikun...


Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. E fort.

----------


## BOKE

Une di qe kishin bllokuar makinat qe vinin nga Anglia, se e kane timonin ne te djathte.

----------


## Mr Zeid

> e mbajme mend se hape dhe teme kastile ketu, qe u betove sdo shkosh me maqine me ne shqiperi. u learned your lesson. lol


Mund ta futesh nga mali i zi me targa amerikane dhe mund ta mbashe me targa te huaja sa te duash sigurisht kur je nenshtetase e huaj.

mjer ai popull qe nuk po i lene shanc per te bler nje makine ne jeten e tyre, para se te pjyesin per cmimin e makines, pjyesin sa bene dogana .

Politikanet jane njerzit me te kqinj

----------


## Boy

Me pak fjale ligji thote: vidhni vetem makina te reja jashtetetit!

----------


## Qyfyre

> Po spaten me honger buke, le mos blejne makina lal! Nuk ke ca po e do makinen po qe se puno shitse. Makina po i duhet atyre qe jan biznesmen po ata kane bo pare sa te dush duke na rrjep ne te tjerve, le ti pagujne taksat se si gje gjo. 
> 
> Qeveria shume mire e ka bo se u qelbem nga tymi i makinave te vjetra qe shiten per skrap ne Itali e Gjermani. Oj! Ska ngel gjimnazist pa makine pa punu asi dite. 
> 
> Pse ca jemi ne qe qe skemi makine? Mos jemi me te kqinj se ca dava te fortesh qe na kapardisen neper makina gjasme lluks qe nxjerrin jo tym po bloze nga skapamento? Eee?


Tymi nuk kontrollohet duke ngrit cmimin. Ver kontrolle te rrepta per makinat kur u behet kontrolli vjetor dhe nese nuk permbushin kerkesat dhe te jene brenda limiteve te lejuara atehere mund te qarkullojne. Nese ndotin ambientin me shume sec duhet, atehre mos lejohen fare.

Mund te kete dhe makine te vjeter te mbajtur mire, nuk do te thote qe ndot ambientin. Pastaj kjo me shume vret ata qe mezi e blejne nje makine, se ata do blejne makina te lira e do u shkoje dyfish cmimi, se ata me lek i blejn te reja.

----------


## shigjeta

*Makinat pa doganë, sa taksa do të paguajmë*

Të gjithë qytetarët që do të importojnë një makinë nga jashtë që sot nuk paguajnë doganë.Njëkohësisht, të gjithë ata që kanë në zotërim një makinë, nuk do të shkojnë më në sportele për të paguar taksën e qarkullimit dhe atë të regjistrimit. Ligji i ri tashmë në fuqi i ka ristrukturuar këto taksa dhe ato do të mblidhen përmes karburantit. Logjika e një prej ligjeve më të diskutuara të grupeve të interesit, por dhe Ministrisë së Financave ka të bëjë me dekurajimin e përdorimit të makinave të vjetra. Ndërkohë që një tjetër synim i ligjit është vendosja në një balancë të drejtë të taksës, që paguhet në bazë të përdorimit që i bën infrastrukturës dhe ndotjes që emetohet në mjedis.

*Taksa e qarkullimit dhe e regjistrimit*
Të dyja taksat, që më herët vileshin nga Drejtoria e Shërbimit të Transportit Rrugor, tashmë janë strukturuar në një të vetme dhe që do të vilet përmes karburantit në mënyrë jo të drejtpërdrejtë. Ligji i ri Për Taksat Kombëtare shfuqizoi taksën që paguhej një herë në vit. Kështu, deri dje, çdo qytetar që kishte në pronësi një makinë, paguante 7500 lekë për një makinë me benzinë dhe 10 mijë lekë për një makinë me naftë si taksë qarkullimi. Ndërsa taksa e regjistrimit ishte 2400 lekë për të gjitha llojet e veturave. Me ligjin e ri nga sot makinat nuk do të paguajnë 2400 lekë në vit si taksë regjistrimi dhe as 7400 lekë në vit për makinat me benzinë dhe 10 mijë lekë në vit për makinat me naftë si taksë qarkullimi. Ligji i ri përcakton se taksa e qarkullimit mbi benzinën dhe gazoilin caktohet në masën 5 lekë për litër deri më 31.12.2011, pas kësaj date taksa e qarkullimit mbi benzinën dhe gazoilin caktohet në masën 7 lekë për litër. Kjo taksë zbatohet si për benzinën dhe gazoilin e importuar, ashtu edhe për ato të prodhuara në vend. Pra, kush do të qarkullojë më shumë, detyrimisht do të përdorë më shumë infrastrukturën dhe do të furnizohet më shpesh me karburant, çka e bën lidhjen mes të gjitha këtyre të drejtë. Kush qarkullon më shumë, paguan më shumë dhe, kush qarkullon më pak, do të paguajë më pak. Ky ndryshim në strukturën e taksave nuk pritet që të prekë buxhetin e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Shërbimit të Transportit Rrugor në vend, e cila do të jetë edhe drejtoria që do të zbatojë ligjin që nga  sot ka hyrë në fuqi.

*Taksa e makinave të përdorura*
Përfitues nga ligji i ri nuk do të jenë vetëm qytetarët që kanë në pronësi një makinë, por edhe ata që duan të importojnë një të tillë nga jashtë. Nga sot, kush importon një makinë, nuk do të paguajë më doganë. Po ashtu, kush blen/shet një makinë brenda vendit, nuk do të paguajë taksë shtesë. Synimi i financave në formulën e re është nxitja e importit të makinave me sa më pak vite përdorimi, pra inkurajimi i importit të makinave të reja dhe kjo duket që në formulën që ligji i ri ka në bazë të tij. Ai heq detyrimin e taksës së makinave të përdorura në import e në shitje brenda vendit dhe vendos një taksë të re vjetore për makinat e përdorura. E thënë më thjeshtë, kush blen apo importon një makinë, nuk paguan taksë për blerjen apo shitjen, por paguan një herë në vit një taksë tjetër për përdorimin e makinës. Aplikimi i taksës vjetore të mjeteve të përdorura takson më shumë makinat e vjetra. Sa më e vjetër të jetë makina, aq më shumë taksë vjetore paguan. Gjithashtu, paguajnë më shumë makinat me naftë sesa ato me benzinë. Formula e re: shumëzohet cilindrata e makinës me koeficientin e vjetërsisë dhe me taksën fikse për llojin e karburantit. Taksa fikse për llojin e karburantit është 25 lekë për naftën dhe 20 lekë për benzinën. Koeficientet për vjetërsinë për tri vitet e para janë 0, në vitin e katërt është 0.18 dhe rritet me 0.02 për 10 vitet e para. Më pas, koeficienti rritet me 0.04. Kështu, një makinë e vitit 1996 me naftë dhe me kubaturë 2500 cm3 do të paguajë nga sot 30 mijë lekë në vit, si taksë të makinës së përdorur. Ndërkohë që deri dje një makinë e vitit 1996 me naftë  paguante 2400 lekë taksë regjistrimi dhe 10 mijë lekë taksë qarkullimi, pra 12400 lekë në vit. Nga sot, pronari i këtij automjeti do të paguajë 17600 lekë më shumë dhe taksa rritet nga viti në vit. Gazeta boton tabelën për taksën vjetore që do të paguajnë tipa të ndryshme makinash sipas ligjit që hyn në fuqi sot.

*Ngërçi në treg*
Ndryshimi i ligjit për taksën e makinave të përdorura erdhi si një kërkesë pas ligjit që në fakt u miratua një vit më parë për shitjen e makinave brenda vendit. Kjo stopoi në mënyrë të menjëhershme shitjen e makinave dhe krijoi ngërç në treg, aq sa u bë shqetësues. Shumica e atyre që donin të shisnin një makinë, preferonin të vepronin me akte noteriale, sesa të paguanin një taksë që mund të kishte një vlerë relativisht të lartë. Ministria e Financave, për të çliruar tregun, hartoi ligjin e ri.

*Konfuzioni*
Ministria e Financave sqaroi në mënyrë të vazhdueshme që ligji i ri për makinat e që fal doganën e importit, nuk ka të bëjë me ligjin e faljes fiskale miratuar më herët. Dogana e importit u falet atyre që do të importojnë një makinë nga sot e tutje, ndërsa ligji për amnistinë u fal qytetarëve doganën dhe gjithë detyrimet e tjera, nëse ata paguajnë 50 për qind të principalit të detyrimit fillestar. Kjo është e vlefshme për ata që kanë importuar një automjet deri në 31 dhjetor të vitit 2010.

*NDRYSHIMET E TAKSAVE*
Deri dje paguhej

*KUSH BLINTE NJË MAKINË:*
Taksa e makinave të përdorura në import dhe në shitje brenda vendit
Llogaritja
Cilindratë (cm3) x koeficientin e naftës ose benzinës (respektivisht 25 dhe 20) x koeficientin e vjetërsisë, (0.5 për çdo vit nga data e prodhimit)

*KUSH PËRDOR MAKINË*
Taksa regjistrimi
Të gjitha veturat
2400 lekë/vit
Taksë qarkullimi
Makinat me benzinë
7500 lekë/vit
Makinat me naftë
10 mijë lekë/vit
Nga sot do te PAGUHET

*KUSH BLEN NJË MAKINË:*
0 lekë për importin
0 lekë për shitjen 
*
KUSH PËRDOR NJË MAKINË*
Taksa e regjistrimit
0 lekë/vit
Taksa e qarkullimit
(deri më 31 dhjetor)
5 lekë/litër
Taksa e qarkullimit
(pas 1 janarit 2012)
7 lekë/litër
Taksa e qarkullimit të mjeteve të përdorura
Paguhet çdo vit sipas formulës: Cilindrata në cm3 x koeficienti sipas vjetërsisë x taksa fikse për llojin e karburantit
(Taksa fikse për llojin e karburantit është 25 lekë për naftën dhe 20 lekë për benzinën. Koeficientet për vjetërsisë për tri vitet e para janë 0, më pas bëhet 0.18 dhe rritet me 0.02 për 10 vitet e para. Pas vitit të dhjetë, koeficienti rritet me 0.04)

*SHEMBULLI
Çfarë fiton ai që blen një makinë*
Më parë, me ligjin që zbatohej, për importin e makinës paguhej një taksë e cila llogaritej duke shumëzuar cilindratën me koeficientin e naftës ose benzinës (respektivisht 25 dhe 20) dhe me koeficientin e vjetërsisë (0.5 për cdo vit nga data e prodhimit). Në rast se një person do të importonte një makinë me naftë të vitit 1999, me një cilindratë 2200 kubikë, në doganën shqiptare do të paguante 330 mijë lekë. Kjo si llogaritje e formulës që ishte në fuqi, ku 2200 është cilindrata x 25 koeficienti i naftës x 6 koeficienti i vjetërsisë (12 vite x 0.5 për çdo vit) = 330 mijë lekë.
Nga sot, taksa e importit të makinave të përdorura hiqet. Pra, kush kërkon të blejë një makinë, nga sot shmang, në rastin tonë, pagimin e 330 mijë lekëve si doganë. Kështu, ligji i ri favorizon dukshëm importin e makinave.

*Çfarë humbet ai që ka një makinë*
Por për një person që aktualisht ka në përdorim një makinë të vitit 1999 me cilindratë 2200 kubikë dhe me naftë, ligji i ri i shton taksat. Deri dje, përdoruesi i një makine të tillë paguante 2400 lekë taksë regjistrimi dhe 10 mijë lekë taksë qarkullimi. Pra, 12400 lekë në vit. Nga dita e sotme ky person do të paguajë taksën e përvitshme të mjeteve të përdorura. Kjo taksë llogaritet me formulën: cilindrata në cm3 x koeficienti sipas vjetërsisë x taksa fikse për llojin e karburantit (Taksa fikse për llojin e karburantit është 25 lekë për naftën dhe 20 lekë për benzinën. Koeficientet për vjetërsinë për tri vitet e para janë 0, më pas bëhen 0.18 dhe rriten me 0.02 për 10 vitet e para. Pas vitit të dhjetë, koeficienti rritet me 0.04). Në rastin tonë, taksa e re vjetore është 19800 lekë në vit. Pra, 7400 lekë në shumë. Përveç kësaj, sa herë që furnizon makinën, deri në fund të vitit duhet të paguajë 5 lekë për çdo litër karburant dhe, pas 1 janarit, 7 lekë për çdo litër karburant.

*Makinat, shtohet me 6 lekë çmimi i naftës*
Nga sot, qytetarët do të paguajnë në karburantin me të cilin furnizojnë makinën edhe 6 lekë më shumë për çdo litër.Ligji i ri përcakton se taksa e qarkullimit do të jetë 5 lekë për litër për karburantet, por në këtë masë nuk përfshihet TVSH-ja, e cila e shton edhe me 1 lekë tjetër taksën totale. Kjo taksë do të jetë 6 lekë për litër deri në dhjetor të këtij viti dhe, më pas, nga 1 janari 2012, taksa do të kushtojë minimalisht 8.4 lekë më shtrenjtë (taksa e qarkullimit pas janarit bëhet 7 lekë/litër për karburantet. Shtrenjtimin e karburantit do ta ndiejnë jo vetëm qytetarët që qarkullojnë me makinat e tyre personale, por edhe ata që përdorin mjete të tjera të transportit. Dihet që çdo shtrenjtim që ndodh, ai që e paguan është konsumatori final dhe në këtë pikë nuk është çudi që kjo rritje të reflektohet menjëherë në çmimin e biletave të transportit. Ligji, që hyn në  fuqi sot dhe që bën strukturimin e taksës së qarkullimit në një taksë që paguhet përmes karburantit, llogaritet që të ketë edhe një efekt në buxhet. Sipas një përllogaritjeje, nga taksa e re e qarkullimit qeveria do të marrë 58.8 milionë USD në vit, nga 23 milionë që merr aktualisht. Pra. shtesa do të jetë shtrenjtim i kostove të transportit për industrinë dhe qytetarët. Ndërkaq, paketa fiskale sjell të tjera ndryshime. Nga sot, industria do të ketë kosto më të mëdha sa i përket lëndëve të para djegëse që përdor. Me ligjin e ri rritet në 37 lekë/litër akciza për mazutin, solarin dhe lëndët e tjera djegëse, si dhe 2 lekë/kg për koks nafte. Nga ana tjetër, solari, mazuti, koksi i naftës dhe vajguri do të paguajnë edhe 3 lekë/litër taksë karboni. Në të njëjtën paketë, që hyn në fuqi sot, ulet edhe akciza për birrën e, nga ana tjetër, hiqet tarifa doganore për importin e lëndëve të para të konfeksioneve dhe fasoneve.
6 leke/liter
do të rritet karburanti për qytetarët që kanë në pronësi një makinë. Ligji i ri që hyn në fuqi sot vendos që taksa e qarkullimit të vilet duke taksuar me 5 lekë/litër karburantin, pa përfshirë këtu TVSH-në
8.4 leke/liter
me shtrenjtë, përfshirë këtu edhe TVSH-në, do të jetë karburanti pas 1 janarit 2012, si efekt i strukturimit të taksës së qarkullimit dhe kalimit të mbledhjes së saj nga karburanti. Deri në dhjetor kjo taksë do jetë 6 lekë/litër

_NERTILA MAHO - Panorama_

----------


## Ziti

nuk me duket ide e mire heqja e doganes
do futen shume makina te vjetra tani ne shqiperi.
pse nuk ndalohet futja e makinave te para 2000-shit.

----------


## drague

> nuk me duket ide e mire heqja e doganes
> do futen shume makina te vjetra tani ne shqiperi.
> pse nuk ndalohet futja e makinave te para 2000-shit.


ndotja e ambientit varet nga katalizatori dhe jo nga vjetersia e kerrit.

e hoqen doganen apo vetem show?

----------


## baaroar

Për mendimin tim ky ligj favorizon më tepër kompanitë konçesionare të automjeteve të reja dhe prek interesat e kompanive importuese të karburanteve. Kjo masë fiskale ndoshta mund të sjellë efekt të kundërt duke ulur të ardhurat fiskale, kostoja e mbajtjes së një automjeti do të rritet aq shumë sa njerëzit do të preferojnë t'i mbyllin në garazhe.

----------

